# Don't drink the milk



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose this will be a hot topic. It shouldn't, but it will be.

I was watching FOX this morning. The Dairy Association wants the government to remove the food labels from milk. Now why would they want an exemption from that? They say they want to help the children. Now how are they going to do that? They want to add Aspartame to milk. They say they want to do it so children will drink more milk which is good for them. Ignore the fact that many people have many different reactions to milk and it's being studied as a suspected carcinogen. Sure they want to help the children. The truth is they want to help their wallet even if it means feeding poison to the children. Dispicable.

http://communities.washingtontimes.com/ ... r-outrage/

Maybe I should have called this post "don't drink the Kool-Aid".


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What we really need is for labels to include everything. There is a list of chemicals they can put in our food and not have it on the label. It is total BS. These clowns make me sick. I wonder how anyone can think that would be good for our kids?

Ok since we are on dairy. Here in ND we have laws that prevent selling dairy below a certain price point. Does that actually help the dairy farmer or is it just to help the processors and law makers line their pockets with cash?

Nothing can escape the gravity of a black hole, except for Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris eats black holes. They taste like chicken.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

People said:


> What we really need is for labels to include everything. There is a list of chemicals they can put in our food and not have it on the label. It is total BS. These clowns make me sick. I wonder how anyone can think that would be good for our kids?
> 
> Ok since we are on dairy. Here in ND we have laws that prevent selling dairy below a certain price point. Does that actually help the dairy farmer or is it just to help the processors and law makers line their pockets with cash?
> 
> Nothing can escape the gravity of a black hole, except for Chuck Norris. Chuck Norris eats black holes. They taste like chicken.


It helps keep the producers going when the prices fall. The milk market is a roller coaster. There is a reason not many people milk and if they do theyeither have 40 cows over 500.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

the biggest reason most people quit milking is it is one hell of a lot of work.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

6162rk said:


> the biggest reason most people quit milking is it is one hell of a lot of work.


That has to be one of the worst jobs on earth. A couple of neighbors (well one uncle) in my home town did that and it sure ties you down.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > the biggest reason most people quit milking is it is one hell of a lot of work.


That has to be one of the worst jobs on earth. A couple of neighbors (well one uncle) in my home town did that and it sure ties you down. Well actually it tied my aunt down a lot more than it did him.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Twice a day 7 days a week...........no vacation............ Honestly they can't even call what is on the shelf these days milk.... if you want real milk dip some out of the cooler at the dairy farm.......... When I stayed with my grandparents we had REAL, FRESH whole milk every day...no additives.... and cream to die for........ I miss the good old days.................


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Great, aspartame is one of the wonderful chemicals that triggers a migraine for me, they add it to milk I guess I quit eating cereal.

huntin1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wish they would leave molk alone. It taste so much better straight from the bulk tank.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Agreed...Ever notice how when they try to improve/make things better they always go way too far and actually end up doing the opposite...................


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I thought government always made stuff better.... oke: :rollin:


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

I see this is a month old, but I love it! I've missed reading your insightful posts, Plainsman!

I cook with milk, but don't drink it. We buy organic in the store, and local fresh when convenient.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

What they call milk these days is 1 pint of milk diluted with 3 pints of water...................... oke:


----------



## cplusone (Oct 23, 2013)

Chemicals are everywhere, it's impossible to avoid. Food, water, let alone milk.


----------

